

37Signals Quietly Removes Its Famous Basecamp Manifesto - natasham25
http://reorg.co/37signals-basecamp-manifesto-2011-07/

======
noonespecial
Internet archive to the rescue.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20081218064511/http://www.basecam...](http://web.archive.org/web/20081218064511/http://www.basecamphq.com/manifesto.php)

~~~
natasham25
Awesome! Thanks.

~~~
copper
Downvoters should probably know that she's the one who wrote the article.

~~~
natasham25
Yeah, I thought people on here would be able to point me in the right
direction. I really wanted to find and read the original manifesto.

------
rdoherty
Hanlon's Razor (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon%27s_razor>)

I really doubt 37Signals took their manifesto down for nefarious reasons.
Changing architecture, codebase rewrites, SCM tool, etc, all could have caused
that page to be removed.

~~~
jarin
It couldn't have anything to do with being a PHP page on a Rails-centric
company's site, I'm sure.

------
dmazin
I can see that one of the ills of being popular is that there is someone
somewhere to write a shitty blog post about every fucking file system
operation.

~~~
mburney
That's a bit harsh. It was a popular page that centered around the brand of a
popular company and caused their fans to perceive them in a certain light. It
is natural to want to know if the removal was deliberate or not.

~~~
dmazin
There seems to be a big trend to try to expose 37signals as actually some sort
of evil company or to diminish their image. Which makes sense due to their
popularity and claims of excellence (which I think are, in this case, valid).

------
a3_nm
Search any sentence from the linked screenshot, quoted, in Google, for
interesting results. For instance: "many of our competitors require a call
back".

------
blankslate
I'd guess they've outgrown the capacity (or desire) to keep answering support
emails themselves, for one thing.

------
sabat
The emperor has no clothes.

